# What GEARS are you running?



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm just interested in seeing what kind of cycles everyone is on, finishing up or getting ready to start. Also, what kind of gains/losses have you gotten or expecting (goals)?


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

H-Drol cycle, 25mgs EOD for 3 weeks.. Mega Gains!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Test cyp 750mg ew 10w
40mg d-bol ed for 8w
.5mg adex ed
5ml primordial performance Liver Juice
clomid for pct amount tbd depending on cycle state and performance

I like it simple and sweet I dont like to get into to much at once I end up feeling like a walking pharmacy.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

I'll be running the below in about 3-4 weeks. Mainly just to feel good, cut some BF and get bench to 475+.

1-12 Test C, 500mg/week
4-7 T3


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

JCar... Is that an upcoming, current or finish cycle?


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> H-Drol cycle, 25mgs EOD for 3 weeks.. Mega Gains!



Hopefully you are running some BA with that for ultra-jacked gains & roadmap vascularity.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Current almost two weeks in I'm up 14 lbs.  D-bol always ballons me.


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

jcar1016 said:
			
		

> Current almost two weeks in I'm up 14 lbs.



Sounds like you have some legit D-Bol


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 1, 2010)

Yeah brittish dispensary 5mgs pinks


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2010)

700mg Cyp weekly
150mg Deca weekly
prami
aromasin
T-3
IGF-1LR3


----------



## martialartsman (Apr 1, 2010)

Up and coming test mix c/e 400mg and tren e 250mg, Adex, proviron also Pct nolv,clomid ect.
Never used tren before and i know everyone says i should be using tren a but i ordered it and got tren e and i cant change it. Not sure what to expect and im not sure if to up the dose of test to maybe 600mg.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 1, 2010)

Next one for 12 wks
Test C 600mg ew 
Eq 400 mg ew 
Tren A 200 mg ew(new to this roid,want to see how i react)
I'll begin the tren at wk4 of my cycle
Arimidex .5 mg day
HCG during and after at 250-500 iu


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

heavyiron said:
			
		

> 700mg Cyp weekly
> 150mg Deca weekly
> prami
> aromasin
> ...



So is that basically a cutting cycle with the deca to keep joints comfortable?


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm gonna cut with Winny ONLY!


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 1, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> I'm gonna cut with Winny ONLY!



Dick Gears take you up on the trade offer? BJ for GEARS?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 1, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> So is that basically a cutting cycle with the deca to keep joints comfortable?


 I can cut or bulk on that, it just depends on diet and training.

Deca is for joints.


----------



## Saney (Apr 1, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Dick Gears take you up on the trade offer? BJ for GEARS?



Nah, he wanted my Dbol but i already have given it away. So, i won't be getting his Winny/T3


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 1, 2010)

for cutting love
tren acet +winstrol+prop+hgh...
for mass like 
cyp+bold+anadrol+hgh


----------



## roastchicken (Apr 1, 2010)

Currently daydreaming of Abombs but running this next

T Prop 1-10 150mg EOD
Tren Ace 1-10 100mg EOD
Prami
Aromasin
HCG on-cycle


----------



## weldingman (Apr 1, 2010)

test p, test c now, masterone, (tren a done with), t3 , clen, winny, halo, tren e, primo, chequ d, adex, aromasin, hcg---------NOLVODEX, CLOMID, not in this order , but this is what im on. about done though, cut to shreds. 255, 6% bf, waist 32" 42 on bulk and strength cycle, maybe im going to far sorry.


----------



## Hammer-She-Rides (Apr 1, 2010)

Prop, tren, t3/t4,hgh,Var

Hcg,adex, prami, finastride, aromasin, clomid.
Supps - liv52, milk thistle, efa's


----------



## weldingman (Apr 1, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> 700mg Cyp weekly
> 150mg Deca weekly
> prami
> aromasin
> ...


 
Why so low with deca? joints?


----------



## weldingman (Apr 1, 2010)

Oh yea liver 52, good shit, hard to find though


----------



## downtown (Apr 1, 2010)

test E/Sust
Tren E
EQ
4 on 4 off slin, during the off IGF, or MGF
4 on 4 off rotating drol, dbol, winny
Albuterol

Switching to this in 2 weeks:
Test prop
Tren Ace
Mast prop
Winny last 4 weeks
IGF-LR3 last 6 weeks
possibly Clen.


----------



## PanterA (Apr 1, 2010)

Currently on test decanoate at 1,180mgs, and 30mgs of superdrol. Not positive, but I think less than 3 weeks with the test, and just over 1 week with the SD (bumped to 30 yesterday). I only use SD for about 2 weeks.

I have never ran a cycle this high. I went close to a gram for the last 3 weeks one time, but that's not the same as running a full high dosed cycle. That was with prop, but even with the prop it didn't get fun untill around week 5... I realy didn't notice anything when I bumped it, so I have stopped bumping the dose personally (I had done it before this too). I just wanted to try atleast a gram of test and see what's up...

I will add in 210mgs of tren ace at some point too. So far I'm not seeing the usual strength gains from SD (not as big), but I'm not eating like a bear getting ready for hibernation either.... I always end up overdoing it on the food. I'm trying to be more patient and stay leaner. I gauge progress with strength gains. The more I eat the better srength gains I get... I have def been slowly leaning out with strength going up though. Right now with the test I'm just getting horny very easily.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 1, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Oh yea liver 52, good shit, hard to find though


 easy too find


----------



## weldingman (Apr 1, 2010)

The Situation said:


> easy too find


 
Well good for uuuuuuuuuu I said hard


----------



## twarrior (Apr 2, 2010)

None.  All natural baby.. and my nuts are still massive unlike the rest of yoose guys


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Well good for uuuuuuuuuu I said hard


 LOL


twarrior said:


> None. All natural baby.. and my nuts are still massive unlike the rest of yoose guys


 And us guys will have you know we site inject straight in the sack All are nuts are huuuuuuuuuuge!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Apr 2, 2010)

3.42s, and 15/43 sprockets.

Oh yeah, TnT (test n tren)+ Drol.


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> LOL
> 
> And us guys will have you know we site inject straight in the sack All are nuts are huuuuuuuuuuge!!!!!!!


 
Saney. i did think local growth during injections was a myth!!!You just made my day!!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> Saney. i did think local growth during injections was a myth!!!You just made my day!!!!


 I'm not saney!Saneys fucking wetodid


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 2, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> I'm not saney!Saneys fucking wetodid


 
Ah now i understand ,sorry Jcar!!!!!


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 2, 2010)

Np


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 2, 2010)

NPP, Test E, Anavar, Winstrol, Nolvadex, HCG. 5 weeks in.  No joint pain from winstrol.  This is an experiment.  Nolvadex and NPP I think are offsetting the joint issues with winstrol.  NPP PR agonist.  Winstrol PR anatagonist.  Nolvadex, ER alpha agonist in joint and connective tissue. Seems to be working.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 2, 2010)

for blast:

test500-600
deca300-400
dbol 40(maybe trenA)
aromasin-hcg-clomid

10 days till kick-off:


----------



## PanterA (Apr 2, 2010)

^^^ Are you unsure of the dose right now? I say test/deca at 600/300.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 2, 2010)

weldingman said:


> Well good for uuuuuuuuuu I said hard


 yes you did..


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 3, 2010)

1gr test enan 1-20 ew
800mg EQ 1-18 ew
600mg tren ace 8-20 ew 
HGH/slin/IGF 4X a week via IM

adex .5mg ED 1-24
proviron 75mg ed 1-20
HCG 1000iu ew 2-24
clomid for post - 200mg day 1&2, 100/100/75/50

/V


----------



## digglesauce (Apr 3, 2010)

500mgs of EQ  a week for 12xweeks
500mgs of cyp a week x10weeks starting week 3 of the EQ
.25 adex ED
clomid 1 week after the final test injection

the old 5 and 5
looking for big strength gains and a slight decrease in bodyfat

trying to push the bench past 315 the squat to 450 and the d-lift to 500


----------



## chris2300 (Apr 3, 2010)

Sust 250 and primo Monday and Thursday, Did 20mgs. of d-bols first three weeks, first time for this cycle, alread gained 10 lbs. by fourth week, any comments?


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

chris2300 said:


> Sust 250 and primo Monday and Thursday, Did 20mgs. of d-bols first three weeks, first time for this cycle, alread gained 10 lbs. by fourth week, any comments?


 Your profile says your a woman but you claim to be using test and d-bol are you trying to grow a penis?


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

I always wanted a woman with a huge penis like clit


----------



## chris2300 (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for noticing the error.....


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

Uh what error? are you a man or a woman OR both


----------



## chris2300 (Apr 3, 2010)

26 year old male
183 lbs. about 9-10% body fat, 5`11``
6 good years working out; mostly 4 days a week with a few months off here and there, about four or five cycles throughout

PREVIOUS CYCLE...

for 10 weeks
monday....... 250mg sust + 100mg primo + 1cc of fina;
thursday...... 200mg EQ + 100mg primo + 1cc of fina

Post cycle
started nolvadex week before last shot than week of last shot started HCG for three weeks

Than for 3 weeks
3 shots of suspension a week and 20mgs ED of dbols m-f

Than took 3 months off

***KEPT MORE THAN 50% OF GAINS***

USUAL ROUTINE... 
Monday....... chest and squats and 3 sets of heavy curls
Tuesday...... back and leg extensions and 3 sets of heavy skull crushes 
Wednesday.. Shoulders and hamstrings
Thursday..... arms and leg press
Friday off
Saturday circut train
Sunday off
w/ stomach everyday

USUAL DIET... 2000-3000ish calories, 150g+ protein, and to many gnc supplments to list

GOAL... 200LBS!!!!!It's so hard!!!!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 3, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Uh what error? are you a man or a woman OR both



Funny you should say that because sust is mostly used for trans-gender purposes these days. 


/V


----------



## Saney (Apr 3, 2010)

a friend of mine just bought 100 tabs of Winny at 50mgs/tab for 80$


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 3, 2010)

Saney said:


> a friend of mine just bought 100 tabs of Winny at 50mgs/tab for 80$


 Ah sales pitch anyone?

Is that U Lonewolf?


----------



## Mudge (Apr 3, 2010)

No need to go posting prices, this isn't the place for that.


----------



## bigrene (Apr 3, 2010)

Sus500mg every 3rd day week1-12/ tren 200mg ew 1-6 10-12/Deca500mg ew 6-12/Dbol 37.5mg ed weeks 1-5 11-12 / Winstrol eod for week 12-13


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 4, 2010)

chris2300 said:


> 26 year old male
> 183 lbs. about 9-10% body fat, 5`11``
> 6 good years working out; mostly 4 days a week with a few months off here and there, about four or five cycles throughout
> 
> ...


Up the cals, protein should be at least 300g a day!!!!You are what you eat!


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 4, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Ah sales pitch anyone?
> 
> Is that U Lonewolf?


I was paying 95$ for 100 tabs of Winstrol from Lonewolf!!!He's not that bad after all, at least he did lower his prices!!!


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 4, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> I was paying 95$ for 100 tabs of Winstrol from Lonewolf!!!He's not that bad after all, at least he did lower his prices!!!


 
that's a lot to pay for a packet of jellybeans


----------



## revolution187 (Apr 4, 2010)

8 days into my 15 weeke of sus/eq, 600mgsus,500mg eq split into teus/fri shots


----------



## fredlabrute (Apr 5, 2010)

CaptRichArund said:


> that's a lot to pay for a packet of jellybeans


Yep and still waiting for my jellybeans!


----------



## Saney (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry for posting prices. It was a local source one of my friends used and he asked me if it were a good deal or not.. I told him to forget his local source and to PM Lone Wolf


----------



## Buzzard (Apr 5, 2010)

Saney said:
			
		

> Sorry for posting prices. It was a local source one of my friends used and he asked me if it were a good deal or not.. I told him to forget his local source and to PM Lone Wolf



Good info. Wolf is reliable...

GYCH


----------



## Dark Geared God (Apr 5, 2010)

Buzzard said:


> Good info. Wolf is reliable...
> 
> GYCH


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 5, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Your profile says your a woman but you claim to be using test and d-bol are you trying to grow a penis?


 
LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well aware that this is completely unorthodox, but I'm always open minded up for comments/critique/suggestions/etc...

Weeks 1-4  ~1050mg of Test (combo of 150 enth and 150 prop eod)
Weeks 5-8  ~900mg of Test (450 enth 2x/week)
Weeks 8-10 ~350mg of Test (100 prop eod)

Weeks 6-10 50mg tbol/day 
Weeks 3-4 35mg winny shot ed

Was giving enough Winny(inject) to run for 2 weeks at 25mg/day which am running for the 2 weeks before my vacation(in week 5) and am hoping to recieve the tbol by the time I'm back to start in week 6.

Adex was just bumped up to .75mg ed from 1g eod due to puffy nipples.  I will transition to aromasin at some point during the cycle(possibly soon if the higher does of adex doesn't help me).

PCT Starts week 11  Nolva 40/40/20/20/20 and Aromasin(not sure on dosing and length yet during cycle or pct)


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 5, 2010)

On a side note...I'm debating dropping the test down to 600mg/week instead of 900.

And I'm not sure what I'm doing during my vacation where I'll be gone for 7 days...either taking a heavy shot right before I leave or try to sneak 1 shot through the airport.


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 5, 2010)

DaBeast25 said:


> On a side note...I'm debating dropping the test down to 600mg/week instead of 900.
> 
> And I'm not sure what I'm doing during my vacation where I'll be gone for 7 days...either taking a heavy shot right before I leave or try to sneak 1 shot through the airport.


 Dont try to sneak a pinn thru you wanna go to prison over a week? your levels will drop a little but you can recover that.  Dose a little heavy before and youll be okay. I know going a week with fluctuating test levels is not ideal, but niether is 10 years "off cycle"


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

Fk it put in a med bag with asprin and cough meds, if they open , they will never ask for a script, no one carry's a script that I know of on a plane. I travel a lot and have no problems as long as it personal use. Make sure the vial is in plain view and the orals, but only 1 vial and a few orals, believe me. *word to ur mother,* dont have 10 or 20 vials and 500 to 10000 tabs on you. then the feds might wont to say hey budddy?, lol, been there done that so to speak.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 5, 2010)

To fk off


----------



## DaBeast25 (Apr 6, 2010)

jcar1016 said:


> Dont try to sneak a pinn thru you wanna go to prison over a week? your levels will drop a little but you can recover that. Dose a little heavy before and youll be okay. I know going a week with fluctuating test levels is not ideal, but niether is 10 years "off cycle"


 
Yeah...as much as I feel like I probably could get it through in a checked bag, I'd be thinking about it the entire flight.  I guess I'll shoot 600mg right before boarding.


----------

